# Mission Kottenforst erkunden



## Marc B (23. Juli 2010)

Hi Leute,

ich drehe eigentlich immer die gleichen Runden und möchte den Kottenforst um Bonn herum nun noch besser kennenlernen. Wer hat Lust mitzumachen? Oder wer kennt schon alle Ecken und würde mir zeigen, wie weit man bei seinen Heimrunden in den KoFo eindringen kann?

Trails sind immer nett sind aber kein Muss. Auf den breiten Wegen kann man sich ja meistens etwas besser orientieren, hehe.

Ich würde mich sehr über Antworten und gemeinsame Ausfahrten freuen.

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## Marc B (26. Juli 2010)

Schade, anscheinend hat niemand Interesse. Dann mache ich mich alleine auf Erkundungstour.

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## othom (27. Juli 2010)

In ein paar Wochen komme ich mal darauf zurück und wir können Sonntag oder In der Woche mal meine Hausrunde in Angriff nehmen 

Wird aber wohl so sein das du dort oben schon alles kennst


----------



## Marc B (1. August 2010)

Ich habe gehört, dass es in Pech noch gute Strecken gibt und ich würde gerne mal zum Bahnhof Kottenforst fahren und generell ein paar Ecken erkunden, in denen ich noch nicht war...


----------



## Phiris (1. August 2010)

wohne in poppelsdorf und bin auch viel im kofo unterwegs... auch vormittags, nachts und zu anderen unkonventionellen zeiten. 
wäre toll wenn man mal sein wissen zusammenwerfen könnte und alleine sind die überbrückungsstrecken immer etwas fad.

gruß phiris


----------



## Manfred (1. August 2010)

Marc B schrieb:


> Ich habe gehört, dass es in Pech noch gute Strecken gibt und ich würde gerne mal zum Bahnhof Kottenforst fahren und generell ein paar Ecken erkunden, in denen ich noch nicht war...



Jenseits der Autobahn (Bahnhof Kottenforst) wird es langweilig, keine Trails keine Höhenmeter.
Venusberg, Friesdorf, Godesberg, Marienforst ist der Kottenforst ok. Aber auch Pech, Villiprott, Röttgen gibt es schöne Trails. Die Heiderhofseite fahre ich auch gern.
Aber jenseits der Autobahn bis Richtung Buschhoven Heimerzheim (Arbeitsweg) fahre ich oft, aber sehr langweilig.


----------



## Marc B (1. August 2010)

Also Marienforst sagt mir nichts, das muss ich mal erkunden. Auf der Heiderhofseite war ich auch mal unterwegs, ist jedoch schon was her. Anscheinend müssen wir mal eine gemeinsame Tour machen, damit jeder den anderen zeigen kann, welche Wege man so kennt und schätzt


----------



## john_sales (4. August 2010)

Würde mich da auch gerne einklinken. Fahre normalerweise über den Ennert ins 7G, deswegen kenne ich im KoFo garnichts. Wenn einer fährt und nicht allein fahren will, schickt eine PN. Und das gilt für ganz Bonn^^


----------



## Dröni (6. August 2010)

Hy, bin vor ner Woche nach Bonn gezogen und habe dementsprechend kein Plan, wo man hier so fährt. Würde mich ner Tour gern anschließen. Vielleicht ergibt sich ja was.

Gruß Dröni


----------



## Marc B (6. August 2010)

@Dröni: Auf welcher Rheinseite bist du gestrandet?


----------



## john_sales (6. August 2010)

Wäre für Samstagnachmittag derzeit für eine Runde MTB zu begeistern.
Wie siehts da bei Marc, Dröni, Manfred, Phiris, Thomas und allen stillen Mitlesern aus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kettenfresser (6. August 2010)

Ich muss arbeiten


----------



## Dröni (6. August 2010)

@ Marc: bin mehr oder weniger genau im Zentrum von Bonn gelandet

Ich wäre bei ner Runde dabei. Hab auch den ganzen Tag Zeit.


----------



## Marc B (6. August 2010)

Ich fahre eher morgen in der Früh


----------



## Dröni (6. August 2010)

Ok, was heißt in der früh ?


----------



## john_sales (7. August 2010)

Ich würde so gegen 15Uhr losfahren, entweder zu einem Treffpunkt um dann im KoFo zu fahren, oder wir fahren im 7G, da kenne ich mich dann auch mehr aus.


----------



## Dröni (7. August 2010)

Ok, wär dabei. Brauch mer nur noch nen Treffpunkt. Wie lang soll die Runde denn so ungefähr werden ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## john_sales (7. August 2010)

Ich hab viel Zeit und morgen fahr ich noch Rennrad, also kommt es ganz auf dich an ob wir da jetzt eine gemäßigte Tour oder eine Trainingseinheit machen. Ich schreib dir mal eine PN mit meiner Nummer, dann können wir das absprechen. Jeder der noch mitwill sollte mich dann jetzt direkt anschreiben.


----------



## davidsg (8. August 2010)

Wäre auch mal dabei. 
Gerade richtung Godesberg / Pech gibt es ja einige nette Trails.


----------



## Dröni (9. August 2010)

@ john:

Die Tour am Samstag war klasse. Könn mer von mir aus gerne wiederholen.Nochmals Danke 

Wenn sich wieder was ergibt bin ich dabei.


----------



## Yuma-F (16. August 2010)

Manfred schrieb:


> Aber jenseits der Autobahn bis Richtung Buschhoven Heimerzheim (Arbeitsweg) fahre ich oft, aber sehr langweilig.


 
Hallo Manfred,
dann musst du mal die "richtig guten" Umwege nehmen! (Hm gibt es dort aber nicht).

Grüße, Franz


----------



## Eifelwolf (25. August 2010)

Konflikte mit anderen Waldbesuchern kennen viele von uns. Dazu gibt es auch neuerdings eine Statistik. Im Kottenforst, und sicherlich nicht nur hier, wird diese Situation derzeit verstärkt beobachtet. Das gezeigte (gestellte) Bild ist allerdings eher reißerisch als praxisnah: Ein Biker, der Fußgänger umbügelt, ist absolut keine typische Situtation.

Trotzdem sei mir die Bitte gewährt: Geben wir unseren Kritikern keinen Grund zum Anlass. Es klappte bisher mit einem freundlich gewechselten Wort und etwas gegenseitiger Toleranz recht gut. Nicht duckmäuserisch, sondern als gleichberechtigter Nutzer der Natur unter anderen. 

Weisen wir von Biker zu Biker noch die - unzweifelhaft vorhandenen -wenigen schwarzen Schafe unter uns auf ihr suboptimales Verhalten hin, erklären ihnen die Hintergründe, dann klappt es zukünftig noch besser mit den anderen Waldbenutzern.

Auf der anderen Seite wird die DIMB mit dem Forstamtsleiter den auch von seiner Seite ausdrücklich erwünschten Dialog führen, und ihm unsere Vorstellungen als Biker vermitteln.


----------



## akademix (25. August 2010)

Hey, bin wie Dröni auch erst vor kurzem ins schöne Bonn gezogen. Würde mich gerne mal bei ner Tour anschließen. Von den Arbeitszeiten her bin ich recht flexibel könnte auch unter der Woche gegen Nachmittag mitfahren.
Gruß aka


----------



## Marc B (26. August 2010)

Eifelwolf schrieb:


> Konflikte mit anderen Waldbesuchern kennen viele von uns. Dazu gibt es auch neuerdings eine Statistik. Im Kottenforst, und sicherlich nicht nur hier, wird diese Situation derzeit verstärkt beobachtet. Das gezeigte (gestellte) Bild ist allerdings eher reißerisch als praxisnah: Ein Biker, der Fußgänger umbügelt, ist absolut keine typische Situtation.
> 
> Trotzdem sei mir die Bitte gewährt: Geben wir unseren Kritikern keinen Grund zum Anlass. Es klappte bisher mit einem freundlich gewechselten Wort und etwas gegenseitiger Toleranz recht gut. Nicht duckmäuserisch, sondern als gleichberechtigter Nutzer der Natur unter anderen.
> 
> ...



Ich beobachte auch, dass viele Biker rücksichtslos agieren. Da ich häufig auch mit meiner Hündin unterwegs bin, erlebe ich nicht selten Situationen, bei denen ich mir ein anderes Verhalten der Biker wünschen würde. So gut wie gar kein Biker bremst ab, wenn er mich und meine Hündin überholt. Die meisten rasen einfach vorbei. Ich kenne ja beide Seiten und wenn ich Hundebesitzer oder Eltern mit Kindern überhole, bremse ich erstmal ab und rolle langsam vorbei (vorher klingel ich, falls sie mich nicht schon bemerkt haben). Damit verringere ich das Risiko, dass ein Hund oder Kind in mein Bike rennt und zweitens hinterlasse ich bei den Eltern/Hundebesitzern ein besseres Bild von Bikern. Freundlich Grüßen kommt dabei auch gut. Denn die regen sich natürlich sehr über Raser auf.

Die Wege sind ja keine Rennstrecken, da kann man ja auch mal kurz abbremsen.

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## Trekki (27. August 2010)

Eifelwolf schrieb:


> .. beobachtet. Das gezeigte (gestellte) Bild ist allerdings eher reißerisch als praxisnah: Ein Biker, der Fußgänger umbügelt, ist absolut keine typische Situtation...


Ich interpretiere das Bild (nicht den Text) anders: der Biker umfährt die Fussgängerin grosszügig da er respekt oder angst vor dem bellenden Hund hat, sie hat jedoch ihren Hund nicht im Griff. Der Hund reisst dabei den Kinderwagen um.

Ungewöhnlich, wenn nicht sogar unglaubwürdig ist, dass der Hund angeleint ist.

-trekki


----------



## Marc B (27. August 2010)

Meine Hündin ist dann auch nicht angeleint, die Kleine braucht Bewegung und spielt gerne mit anderen Hunden Sie reagiert auch nicht auf Radfahrer, täte sie dies, würde ich sie sicherlich einleinen. Wenn die Biker aber immer so vorbeirasen, finde ich das immer heikel - das würde mir mit einem kleinen Kind im Anhang genauso gehen. Die checken halt die Gefahr nicht, dass sie mit dem Biker kollidieren könnten.

Mich stört es nie, wenn ich wegen frei laufenden Kindern oder Hunden abbremsen muss, das gehört einfach dazu.


----------



## Colt_A4 (27. August 2010)

Hi zusammen,

ich wohne in Alfter und fahre auch gerne im Kottenforst herum, allerdings eher der obere Teil Richtung Bornheim.
Habe aber eher Abends und am Wochenende Zei für Touren. *Hoffe es ergibt sich etwas an den Wochenenden vom 05.09-19.09. Da habe ich mehr Zeit wie üblich.*

Ich finde es wichtig und richtig das alle im Wald gegenseitig aufeinander achten!
Bisher wurde ich auch immer nett zurückgegrüßt, teilweise sind die Leute sogar positiv
überrascht  =)

LG
Rolf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddy2 (27. Oktober 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin auch recht neu in der Umgebung (Bornheim) und würde mich gerne mal einer Tour anschließen wenn mal wieder was geplant ist.

Viele Grüße
Mathias


----------



## Yuma-F (28. Oktober 2010)

Meld dich einfach mal, wenn du eine Runde drehst.

Grüße, Franz


----------



## maddy2 (15. November 2010)

Hi,

am kommenden Wochenende 20./21.11. hätte ich Lust (im Hellen) eine lockere Runde durch den Kottenforst zu fahren (1-2Std). Der Startpunkt ist mir egal, nötigenfalls packe ich das Rad in den Kofferaum und fahre mit dem Auto hin. Leichte Trails sind sehr willkommen, ich habe allerdings kein richtiges MTB und auch keine Stollenbereifung.

Viele Grüße
Mathias


----------



## Yuma-F (19. November 2010)

Voraussichtlich fahre ich am Sonntagmorgen eine Runde durch den KoFo (ca. 2-3 St). Falls Interesse besteht, einfach mal melden.


----------



## Marc B (19. November 2010)

Schade, am Sonntag habe ich keine Zeit


----------



## maddy2 (23. November 2010)

Hallo,

leider hab ich dein Posting verpasst Yuma. Ich hab aber mal für den kommenden Sonntag einen Termin eingestellt [URL]http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=11114[/URL]. Über die Uhrzeit und ob wir nun in Bonn starten, können wir ja noch diskutieren.

Viele Grüße
Mathias


----------



## R34blitz (23. November 2010)

Hi zusammen!
Was für ne runde ist den das? Trail lastig, höhenMeter oder nur so? 
Fahren öfter mal zur waldau von wachtberg aus.


----------



## maddy2 (24. November 2010)

Hi,

also es ist noch offen wo es lang geht und soll "einfach nur so" sein. Ich kenne mich dort nur ein wenig aus und hoffe auf Mitfahrer die dort schön öfter unterwegs waren und mir ein paar schöne Ecken zeigen können.

Von meiner Seite aus sind leider nur leichte Trails möglich, da ich für anspruchsvollere Sachen keine passende Bereifung habe (Conti Travel Contact).

Grüße
Mathias


----------



## R34blitz (24. November 2010)

Jo das passt ja dann suchen wir zu zweit oder so. 
Also solten wir nicht absaufen im regen oder 10 grad - haben bin ich dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc B (18. Dezember 2010)

KoFo im Schnee rockt. Wer ist morgen in der Früh unterwegs?


----------



## Alexson1985 (18. Dezember 2010)

Marc B schrieb:


> KoFo im Schnee rockt. Wer ist morgen in der Früh unterwegs?



Was heisst früh?


----------



## Marc B (18. Dezember 2010)

So um 9 Uhr


----------



## Achiless (20. Dezember 2010)

Hallo! 
Wohne auch in Bonn und war schon einige Male in Kottenforst unterwegs. Finde es schön im Winter durch die Wälder zu ziehen. Wenn ihr mal wieder 'ne Tour macht, würde mich gerne mal anschliessen. Hab' den Thread erst jetzt gesehen, wäre sonst gestern auf jeden Fall dabei gewesen.

LG
Andrej


----------



## Marc B (20. Dezember 2010)

Ich war gestern und vorgestern alleine unterwegs, morgens fahren nicht viele Biker  War aber super, echt schöne Snowbike-Session.

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## Achiless (20. Dezember 2010)

Ich war WE im 7Geb. War sehr schön. Dieser Winter hat was.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Achiless (25. Dezember 2010)

Hätte jemand Lust, Morgen eine Tour zu machen? So ab ca. Mittag.


----------



## othom (25. Dezember 2010)

bleibt vorne am im Wald wo die Wanderer die Wege platt getrampelt haben, weiter drin im Wald ist es echt schwierig zu fahren


----------



## Achiless (25. Dezember 2010)

War heute ca. 20 km durch 7Geb. unterwegs. Fahren fast unmöglich. Abseits der Wege zu tiefer Schnee, die plattgetrampelten Wege sind auch kaum zu befahren, ohne ordentlich durchgeschüttelt zu werden. Der Winter in diesem Jahr spinnt.


----------



## Marc B (26. Dezember 2010)

Heute im KoFo war spaßig, habe sogar drei andere Biker gesehen. Einer ist mir fast aufgefahren, der könnte eine Klingel gebrauchen 

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## luckylocke (26. Dezember 2010)

Hallo Marc,

der hat ne Klingel. Bei dem Geruppel bergab brauchte ich aber beide Hände am Lenker. 
Ich hoffe, der Hundehalter, auf den Du ein paar Meter weiter getroffen sein dürftest, hatte sich wieder beruhigt. Irgendwie mochte er keine Mountainbiker (trotz mehrfachem Klingeln).

Schöne Schneetouren noch


----------



## Marc B (27. Dezember 2010)

Joa, der Kerl hat halt keinen Platz gemacht, aber auch nichts gesagt. Tz, echt ein rücksichtsloser Typ.

Meine Klinge kann ich mit dem Daumen betätigen, das klappt ganz gut  Ruppelig war es teilweise, aber mein Bike hat 180 mm Federweg, da ging das schon klar, hehe.

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## Trekki (30. Juni 2011)

Trekki schrieb:


> Ungewöhnlich, wenn nicht sogar unglaubwürdig ist, dass der Hund angeleint ist.
> 
> -trekki



Ich darf mich ab sofort wegen einem nicht angeleinten Hund für einige Wochen vom Radfahren fernhalten.

Ich bitte Euch Hundehalter nochmal nachzudenken, ob dies ok ist
- 5 x Röngten
- mind. 2 Wochen Arbeitsunfähig
- diverse Termine bei Kunden, die platzen werden
- Schmerzen
- mehrere Wochenenden versaut

Den Schaden habe ich, mein AG, meine Kunden. Die "Freiheit" ein Tier. Ich finde es zum :kotz:

-trekki


----------



## R34blitz (30. Juni 2011)

Wat haste gemacht?


----------



## Trekki (30. Juni 2011)

nicht angeleinter Hund sieht anderen nicht angeleinten Hund -> läuft los -> trifft mein VR -> Rad bleibt stehen, trekki fliegt

Ergebnis: Bänder in der Schulter gedehnt + Schürfwunden.

Location: Radweg am Schaumburger Hof

-trekki


----------



## R34blitz (30. Juni 2011)

Ich möchte das ja jetzt nicht falsch bewerten. Ich fahre im Moment fast nur 7gb. Wenn da nen Hund ist, ohne oder mit Leine mache ich was langsammer, da ich immer davon ausgehe das der Besitzer ein "Idiot" sein könnte, und genau sowas passiert. Aber genau so oft sehe ich das hunde Besitzer ihre Tiere in den graben ziehen, um und Platz zu machen. Wie gesagt im möchte das Werder verharmlosen oder auf bauschen. Vieleicht beide Seiten etwas Rücksicht und gut. Ich fahre damit seit gut Mai 2010 (ca7500km) ganz gut.  
Trotz all dem ärger dir gute Besserung. Vieleicht sehen wir uns ja mal im 7gb.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## asphaltjunkie (30. Juni 2011)

Trekki schrieb:


> nicht angeleinter Hund sieht anderen nicht angeleinten Hund -> läuft los -> trifft mein VR -> Rad bleibt stehen, trekki fliegt
> 
> Ergebnis: Bänder in der Schulter gedehnt + Schürfwunden.
> 
> ...



Ich fühle mit dir. Manchmal tut meine Schulter auch noch weh. Gute Besserung.


----------



## Redfraggle (30. Juni 2011)

Trekki schrieb:


> nicht angeleinter Hund sieht anderen nicht angeleinten Hund -> läuft los -> trifft mein VR -> Rad bleibt stehen, trekki fliegt
> 
> Ergebnis: Bänder in der Schulter gedehnt + Schürfwunden.
> 
> ...



Etwas anderes Drehbuch ( Hund war sogar angeleint,Schleppleine ),aber gleicher Ausgang.
Ich gestürzt, Ellbogen geprellt (scheinbar Betonknochen )und keine Entschuldigung vom Besitzer!
Gute Besserung, John!


----------



## Blut Svente (1. Juli 2011)

verkleideter Müllmann tritt nach einem fast blinden und tauben Hund und beschimpft  die greise Halterin als "alte  senile Frau"!!! Nur weil ihm der Hund im weg stand!
Trotzdem gute Besserung!


----------



## Marc B (1. Juli 2011)

Gute Besserung auch von mir!

Ich habe eine Hündin und Bike mit ihr im KoFo u. gehe mit ihr spazieren. Meine Beobachtung ist, dass die meisten Biker nicht abbremsen, wenn sie einen überholen, sondern an einem vorbeirasen, obwohl sie ja sehen, dass da andere Wegenutzer mit Kindern oder Hunden unterwegs sind - hat jetzt aber nichts mit dem geschilderten Fall zu tun. Ich selber fahre nur mit Klingel u. bremse ab beim Überholen (so gut wie immer). Toi toi toi, bisher ging es gut 

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## othom (1. Juli 2011)

Beobachtungen bringen nichts

Meine Erfahrung die ich gemacht habe im Melbtal 
Hund von rechts aus dem Gestrüpp, bin ich ausgewischen, 2 Hunde von links... dran vorbei gekommen, dann 4 Hunde von vorne die sich gegenseitig verfolgten ..musste anhalten und habe mal laut in die Hundebesitzer Runde gerufen/geschrien ob das hier ein Hunde Zirkus wäre 

alles frei laufende Hunde im Wald, wo es nach Aussage der Hundebesitzer keine Leinenpflicht gibt...je nee iss klar 
Alles Diskutieren bringt mit Hundebesitzern nichts da die sowieso immer recht haben...diskutieren mit denen macht so viel Sinn wie wenn man versucht nen Elefanten ein Ei ausbrüten zu lassen ....

so Sprüche wie man kann ja auch langsam fahren von Hundebesitzern finde ich immer ganz toll, zumal die das auch wirklich toll einschätzen können wie schnell man ist, wenn man von hinten angefahren kommt.

Bin mit Sicherheit kein Rücksichtsloser MTbler und habe im Siebengebirge noch nie schlechte Erfahrung gemacht mit Wanderern, aber Hundebesitzer im Kofo sind andere Menschen


----------



## Trekki (1. Juli 2011)

Marc B schrieb:


> Gute Besserung auch von mir!


Danke Marc und alle anderen.



Marc B schrieb:


> hat jetzt aber nichts mit dem geschilderten Fall zu tun.


Nur in sofern, dass ich den Thread hierfür gekapert habe. 
Für solch einen Unfall gehören 2, also ich auch. Nur weiss ich noch nicht, was ich falsch gemacht habe. Ich habe aufgehört zu treten (nicht gebremst, nicht geklingelt), der Radweg ist dort ca. 5m breit, daneben 3m Fussweg. Da waren 2 Herrchen und Frauchen, deren 2 Hunden und einige Spaziergänger. Ich habe auf die Menschen geachtet, die gingen auf den Fussweg und am Rand vom Radweg. D.h. ich hatte eine ca. 4m breite Bahn nur für mich. Die Hunde liefen mehr oder weniger bei Fuss bis plötzlich einer Quer über den Radweg zu einem anderen wollte. Da der Hund wohl im Tunnelblick und ich unsichtbar.
Worauf ich hinaus will und warum ich diesen Thread aus der Versenkung wieder heraus geholt habe: im Bild (1-2 Seiten vorher) und Zeitungsartikel sollte dargestellt werden, wie gefährlich die MTB'ler durch den Wald rasen. Leider war das sehr unrealistisch da der Hund angeleint dargestellt wurde.
Dies ist jetzt für mich nochmals bestätigt worden: die Gefahr geht von den Hunden bzw. den verantwortungslosen Haltern aus.

-trekki

ps.: alle meine Räder haben Klingeln. Die werden auch genutzt. Aber nur wenn ich eine Gefahrensituation vermute.


----------



## Trekki (1. Juli 2011)

Blut Svente schrieb:


> ... Nur weil ihm der Hund im weg stand!


Ich habe es etwas anders erlebt.
@alle anderen: dies Bezieht sich auf eine Situation von 2010.


Blut Svente schrieb:


> Trotzdem gute Besserung!


Danke. Aber leider darf ich die Schulter recht lange nicht belasten. Radfahren ohne Schulterbelastung kann ich nicht 

-trekki


----------



## Pete04 (3. Juli 2011)

Ich wollt' ja noch schreiben dass man den Hund auch "droppen" könnte als Zusatzsprunghügel - dafür ist aber mein Herz zu tierlieb (auch wenn am anderen Leinenende die "Doof Nuss" hängt...) daher doch mal unverkniffen  die Meinung gepostet... LG, der Pete.


----------



## luckylocke (3. Juli 2011)

Vorhin ist mir im Kofo wieder einmal ein unangeleinter Hund hinterher gerannt, hat dabei wild gekläfft und sich für meine Waden interessiert (ich war schon an dem Tier vorbei). Da frage ich mich dann auch, warum so unerzogene Tiere nicht an die Leine genommen werden. Die rennen dann auch jedem Wildtier hinterher...
@trekki: Auch von mir eine gute Besserung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (3. Juli 2011)

Trekki schrieb:


> Ich habe es etwas anders erlebt.
> @alle anderen: dies Bezieht sich auf eine Situation von 2010.
> 
> Danke. Aber leider darf ich die Schulter recht lange nicht belasten. Radfahren ohne Schulterbelastung kann ich nicht
> ...



Hi,
hätte eine Rolle, die du haben kannst...

Mit Tour de France ist das nicht ganz so langweilig und man kann auch einarmig fahren....

Ggf einfach melden, dann bringe ich dir die gerne mit. HR mit Rollenreufen ist auch dabei und so weiter.

Gruesse und gute Besserung!


----------



## Marc B (4. Juli 2011)

Ich sehe es so, dass beide sich in einer Grauzone bewegen: Biker, die die Trails hier fahren und auch Hundebesitzer, die ihrem Hund genug Bewegung gönnen wollen und ohne Leine laufen lassen (dafür muss der Hund natürlich gut genug hören ) - ich gehöre zu beiden und setze auf gegenseitige Rücksicht. Rücksicht nehmen (abbremsen & klingeln) ist da das A und O, das mache ich bei Hunden genauso wie bei Kindern, die auf dem Weg rum wandeln. Meine Hündin lasse ich Sitz machen, wenn Biker vorbeikommen. Ich fahre ja kein Rennen und wenn ich dann Leute passieren, die mit Kind oder Hund unterwegs sind, finde ich es gar nicht schlimm abbremsen zu müssen, da kann man dann direkt freundlich grüßen und das Eis ein wenig schmelzen lassen. Schwarze Schafe gibt es auf beiden Seiten und das ist schade.

Just my 2 cents


----------



## Stunt-beck (4. Juli 2011)

Also John von mir auch gute Bessrung.

Wenn ich das so lese, finde sollte man die ganzen bescheuerten Hundebesitzer ( und die gibt es wirklich) auf den Mond schießen. Allerdings sollte man nicht vergessen, sämtliche Autofahrer gleich mit auf den Mond zu schießen. Die verhalten sich Motorradfahrern gegenüber genau so wie die hier beschriebenen Hundebesitzer.

Ist es nicht schön das man sich immer wieder über das Tier Mensch so herrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrlich aufregen kann?

Grüsse Micha


----------



## rallleb (5. Juli 2011)

Ich bin ja echt Tierlieb, hab selber Viecher
Aber am So in Nideggen, jeder Vollidiot hat mindestens 1 Köter.
Da kommt uns son Grüppchen mit 5,6oder7 Bernersennenhunden entgegen,riesenviecher haben den ganzen Wald vollgeschissen, überall riecht's nach Hunde******* und ich fahr später auch noch rein, das mir die ******* bis an die Brille spritzt und dat ganze Rad ist voll.
Langsam hab ich echt die Schnautze voll, ich Hasse die alle!
1000 Strafe auf jeden Hundehaufen der vom besitzer nicht beseitigt wird.Ende!


----------



## Stunt-beck (6. Juli 2011)

rallleb schrieb:


> Ich bin ja echt Tierlieb, hab selber Viecher
> Aber am So in Nideggen, jeder Vollidiot hat mindestens 1 KÃ¶ter.
> Da kommt uns son GrÃ¼ppchen mit 5,6oder7 Bernersennenhunden entgegen,riesenviecher haben den ganzen Wald vollgeschissen, Ã¼berall riecht's nach Hunde******* und ich fahr spÃ¤ter auch noch rein, das mir die ******* bis an die Brille spritzt und dat ganze Rad ist voll.
> Langsam hab ich echt die Schnautze voll, ich Hasse die alle!
> 1000â¬ Strafe auf jeden Hundehaufen der vom besitzer nicht beseitigt wird.Ende!



Dann komm doch einfach zu uns fahren, da kannst du stÃ¤ndig in Pferdesch....... fahren. Ist auch sehr angenehm. Bei Ã¼ber 2000 Pferde die es hier gibt gibt es davon reichlich.


----------



## Marc B (6. Juli 2011)

Für meine kleine Biggi habe ich immer eine Hundetüte dabei  Generell wundere ich mich, warum ich so gut wie nie durch Hundeminen fahre....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aceofspades (25. Juli 2011)

Hallo Marc,

fahrt ihr noch im Kottenforst oder habt ihr feste Termine oder wie macht ihrs.
Ich komme aus Friesdorf und habe 100m zum Wald und würde mich gerne einer netten Runde anschliessen. Der Kottenforst ist ja ne ideale Trainingsmöglichkeit so zum Feierabend. 

Könnte ich mich euch mal anschliessen ? Wo fahrt ihr weg ? Kottenforst ist gross - vielleicht machts auch auch keinen Sinn.

Bitte lass mal von dir hören.

gruss
gerd


----------



## Marc B (28. Juli 2011)

Hi Gerd!

Am Samstag startet immer ein Kottenforst-Treff um 14:30 Uhr am Radladen "Bundesrad Bonn" oben auf dem Venusberg. 

Ich fahre selber meistens morgens, wenn ich Zeit habe  Kannst mich aber gerne immer kontaktieren, wenn du mal eine Runde drehen willst, das Wetter soll ja wieder besser werden.

Cheers,
Marc


----------



## Marc B (24. September 2011)

Super Wetter zum KoFo erkunden, Roberts Treff am Bundesrad Bonn Shop auf dem Venusberg findet heute auch wieder statt


----------



## othom (24. September 2011)

wir werden auch da sein


----------



## Marc B (24. September 2011)

Super war's  Danke an Robert für die schöne Runde


----------



## TEs... (24. September 2011)

Ja, war ne schöne Runde. Vielen Dank an Robert und die anderen Mitfahrer...


----------



## Marc B (25. September 2011)

Ich habe heute weiter nach Trails im KoFo gefahndet - es gibt mehr davon als man denkt...


----------



## ds.bn (28. Oktober 2011)

hi ich hab schon in einem anderen thread geschrieben das ich früher auch dort unterwegs war. wer hätte vllt interesse an einer digitalen karte der einzelnen trails wo jeder registrierte nutzer einen trail eintragen kann mit schwierigkeit etc.?


----------



## Trekki (30. Oktober 2011)

ds.bn schrieb:


> wer hätte vllt interesse an einer digitalen karte der einzelnen trails wo jeder registrierte nutzer einen trail eintragen kann mit schwierigkeit etc.?



Da muss ich ja wieder (?) OSM rufen.
- ist digial. D.h. eine Datenbank
- daraus können Karten erzeugt werden
- die Schwierigkeitsgrade können erfasst werden, getrennt nach uphill und downhill
- es machen schon 486035 Nutzer mit (Stand 30.10.2011)

Sprecht mich bei Interesse einfach an.

-trekki


----------



## Marc B (4. Februar 2012)

Sodale, jetzt bei dem Frost kann man gut Trails fahren, die sonst immer totale Matschlöcher sind  Fällt euch da neben dem Bachtrail bei Röttgen noch was entsprechendes ein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aceofspades (5. Februar 2012)

Hallo Marc,

geiler Tipp, ich lieben den Trail bei Röttgen - leider hat der im Sommer 2-3 Matschstellen die nicht fahrbar sind. Wäre ich nicht gerade krank würde ich das Teil gleich ausprobieren.

schau mal auf www.gps-tour.info 
Tour #88717: Bornheim: MTB-Tour durch das Vorgebirge
Flachetappe wie das Meiste im Kottenforst aber interessant
und da hab ich diesen Winter auch schon richtig Schlamm mit nach Hause gebracht 

gruss
gerd


----------



## othom (5. Februar 2012)

Marc B schrieb:


> Sodale, jetzt bei dem Frost kann man gut Trails fahren, die sonst immer totale Matschlöcher sind  Fällt euch da neben dem Bachtrail bei Röttgen noch was entsprechendes ein?



mir fallen da einige Sachen ein, die mit Bach zu tun haben, nur trete ich das hier nicht breit 

der von euch geschilderte Trail ist auch so ne Sache, ( den bin ich heute 2mal gefahren ) die Wanderer die dort einen entgegen kommen sind nicht so sehr begeistert wenn sie uns sehen

dieser Trail ist wie mit so vielen Trails, nicht fragen wo...sondern irgendwo mitfahren oder selber finden


----------



## Marc B (5. Februar 2012)

Ja, das Fußvolk war heute gut unterwegs  Kein Wunder bei dem tollen Wetter!


----------



## Pete04 (6. Februar 2012)

othom schrieb:


> mir fallen da einige Sachen ein, die mit Bach zu tun haben, nur trete ich das hier nicht breit
> 
> der von euch geschilderte Trail ist auch so ne Sache, ( den bin ich heute 2mal gefahren ) die Wanderer die dort einen entgegen kommen sind nicht so sehr begeistert wenn sie uns sehen
> 
> dieser Trail ist wie mit so vielen Trails, nicht fragen wo...sondern irgendwo mitfahren oder selber finden



Jenau, die Locals kennen ihre Pappenheimer und entschleunigen ihre Fahrstil beim bekannten "Opa Paschulke"...


----------



## Yuma-F (7. Februar 2012)

> chau mal auf www.gps-tour.info
> Tour #88717: Bornheim: MTB-Tour durch das Vorgebirge
> Flachetappe wie das Meiste im Kottenforst aber interessant



Ja, kann ich durchaus empfehlen ...

Im Moment gibt es aber leider keinen Matsch.


----------



## othom (7. Februar 2012)

Yuma-F schrieb:


> Ja, kann ich durchaus empfehlen ...
> 
> Im Moment gibt es aber leider keinen Matsch.



aber gefrorene Spurrillen, die sind auch super


----------



## Yuma-F (7. Februar 2012)

Ach du schon wieder



> aber gefrorene Spurrillen, die sind auch super



Längs oder quer ????


----------



## othom (7. Februar 2012)

Yuma-F schrieb:


> Ach du schon wieder
> 
> 
> 
> Längs oder quer ????



beides


----------



## Marc B (7. Februar 2012)

Ja, wenn man momentan einen Trail das erste Mal bei dem Frostboden fährt, muss man erstmal checken, welche Lines gut gehen bei den ganzen Spurrillen. Aber mein Bike verzeiht da auch mal eine ungünstige Linienwahl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Yuma-F (9. Februar 2012)

> beides



Hauptsache alles plattbügeln, gelle


----------



## Marc B (1. Dezember 2012)

Wetter war heute top - und zur Abwechslung im KoFo fahre ich gerne mal Strecken in die andere Richtung als gewohnt


----------

